# Richard Branson looking for Bristol punks



## Gerry1time (Oct 15, 2013)

Mr Branson's just blogged a photo of punks outside the Virgin record store in Bristol back in the day, and is asking if anyone knows what happened to any of the people in the photo. Anyone on here spot anyone they know? More here...


----------

